# HDMI hookup and remote use



## mohoog (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a new Panasonic Viera LCD TV with 3 HDMI inputs. (Satellite service.) Before I buy HDMI cables I have a question or two: 
If I connect my satellite receiver to the TV with HDMI, and after I choose input Video 1 (or 2, whichever it is in) does that mean I can control the satellite with the TV universal remote? Can I turn it on or off, and can I change the channels? 
If I cannot do this, what is the point of having an HDMI connection? With my old TV, I have always set the TV channel to 3, and changed channels on the satellite with the satellite remote. 
Thanks for helping.
Mo


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi
As far as using HDMI from the satellite to the tv, it is possible but only for certain models of satellite receivers. The easiest way to tell is to look at the receiver and see if it has an HDMI port on it, if so then you most likely can. 

As far as the remote issue, the set up for the remotes wouldn't change from what you are using now. Some tv remotes you can program to operate cable/satellite boxes, but that varies by remote. 

The point of HDMI connections is the quality of the picture. It is used to broadcast high definition from one device to the tv. It wouldn't really matter too much unless you receive high def stations anyway. So really it is up to all the equipment and plans you have if you should use it.


----------



## mohoog (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks. You answered my questions very clearly. As I don't subscribe to HD, and only get a couple of "free" HD channels, I think I will pass on the HDMI issue. 
Thanks again.
Mo


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You're welcome.

Just so you know, online you can get HDMI cables a lot cheaper than in stores. Usually in stores I see them around $30, but online (like www.newegg.com) they start at about $10 and can go up.

I figured I would share that encase you get a blue ray player or do decided to upgrade your plan for more HD.


----------



## mohoog (Feb 24, 2009)

Very thoughtful of you. Thanks again. I will probably be posting another question, about enhancing the quality of the TV speakers, but that is for another thread and another day!
Mo


----------

